# Slower than snails!!!



## theoldman (Nov 26, 2010)

Just read Bearcarvers post regarding Meat Processing Products .com, and had to relate my experience with AMW distributing.  I thought I ordered Instacure in time to use for Thanksgiving turkey, having ordered in on 11/14.  It wasn't shipped until 11/23, and arrived on 11//26.

I don't know about anyone else, but I feel 9 days to pack and ship is just a tad excessive.  This website has something to do with Sausage Stuffers, Do Right Services, and someone named Margaret White.  I found all of thier names connected with it.  Needless to say, henceforth I will find somewhere else to do business with.


----------



## farmerbob (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad I found this website. It looks like a great resource!  I would also like to add my experience regarding AMWdistributing.com / sausage-stuffer.com / Do Right Services.

I was looking for grinder plates and knives and found the best prices at sausage-stuffer.com. Before I ordered, I called the company to see if they had the plates and knives in stock because I needed to have them by Dec. 10. They assured me that they did, so I placed the order that day (Nov. 19). I received an e-mail from the company verifying the order.

After 10 days had passed, and not having heard from the company again, I called on Monday, Nov. 29 to see what the order status was. They said that the items actually had not been in stock, but arrived that day, would be sent out that day, and I would have them by Friday. I didn't receive any e-mails with shipping or tracking information. When they didn't arrive Friday, Dec. 3, we left a message on their answering machine inquiring about the order (although the business should still have been open at that time). Today, Dec. 6, we called again. The lady my wife talked with said she didn't know who I had talked with before, but the items were actually going to be in stock tomorrow and would be shipped out then via USPS. Emphasizing the deadline we are on, she said maybe she could upgrade the shipping to UPS at our cost. We told her to cancel the order.

On the Better Business Bureau website, "Sausage Stuffer"--with the same contact information and web address as the company I've been dealing with--gets a B-. The reason for the rating include:  "BBB does not have sufficient information to determine how long this business has been operating; and it does not have sufficient background information on this business". It's located in Alexandria, Louisiana.

The one--and only--e-mail we got from the company says that "Charges on your statement will appear as DO RIGHT SERVICES". Now, Do Right Services gets a BBB rating of F. The address and phone information is different from that of Sausage Stuffer's (Do Right is apparently located in Boyce, Louisiana). The websites are designed exactly like that of Sausage Stuffer's.

I've cancelled my order and will verify that any charges from Do Right Services have been removed. I plan to stay away from this company. Now I will look around on this site for reliable, recommended companies.


----------



## eman (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like they are an internet middle man and don't stock anything .When you order from alot of these companys they wait till they get a certain ammount of orders so that they get discounts and / or free shipping.


----------



## bassman (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had good luck with http://www.sausagemaker.com/.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried to buy from them and after calling every day for two weeks with no answer I finally gave up


----------

